# Canberra lakes - 7th Oct



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWb+3PrQAAEHfgAASQOcACDmkWAA//96gMAFNVKDUxMpoyNCbVGnpo1NoaNDDQyZAyMQYmTQ0wNT0IyU8gamk0DQGjTQg6Djc1279cxnIKZetPHYtynDjzkixhrLoN7nhJsp+ATotmrYsytGbqE3v2vlaIrhMttadaupu8rNfuljgSUuxppBGtSFlIVKX6GxVC7kM9Tc4yIuRAV7bdP7Zhh/GW0m83z6/2BTcjsURA5WxVNm6EXlTtzXRoZNBW2J+86kjzyjFV15CQsn2u0eGyH+EFsRw+iBSmHKdWH5azkgBOJooQISgqRQz24c3CkcclcrWM3oKwOYUT0/UXKRJOqkFJqjsQkoYSuVozurIX4BiDDnbxg5H4SihPQsH/K8pBVvEJ31KkVMMzyod9jcrTwBYixPetWal0V3VBcyZEkKIMCI3LNJ4gAkZUhs+FJBoi9RXjN56a7+QrcFwiJaRl/i7kinChIX9ufWg


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I might be able to contribute to this thread soon Red...it looks like I might be relocating to Canberra for work in the next few months :shock: If it happens, I look forward to catching up for a fish


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXAe4p0AABTfgAASQKUACIiSFAA//96AIAB1EU/Ugaeo9TTR6gGmg0Ip+hBANBoANAJiVjVJ/cYyElQB4l4WwRmbLvOxxg4QuMjJIVx0+3XoI988VSyDKIufIFcB2aSpI0Y28vawCass+XGMmIKaQCqr9aq+0C19rTcl7jJDhgji+Ob8XckU4UJBwHuKdA==


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Purely work mate, although contrary to popular opinion I've really enjoyed Canberra and its weather the few trips I've done up that way.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, you would be dead right Red!

Ive seen alot of sunrises but usually with major lack of sleep ( Sleep? whats that? ), after debating some minor issues i have decided to stay closed on Saturdays for the next few months which basically means a local lake, Dam or Coastline shall be hit... quite often!

Infact Claire and myself will launch at Black Mountain tommorow morning approximately 7:30am ( To make waking a little easier ive already loaded and packed the car  ), be good to catch up on the water.

Billys still a virgin ( Only been out once since i last saw you out ).

Any other suggestions?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRMO7oAAAEFfgAASUOfIkhgiHAo/7//gMAEm2lhqYgSn6p6eQyTUPSHqfqTE2QQamBEmE0BoNBoAaGgSplMobU2iGj1GjCDQBoYgqx2S1cU4Dy3rssor5CK+NepPTsQ501aRa2Hrz7IKlexTMLPEXbQuQLkQMgx+7cszk0Si8l1ZdnUF7QO/TKEfXQeZgvIKFycUFEtG85Cw3xjqyt4GTlZF8UY9PiQ0zmqylKZx8IXRai4DGgoIIiIZohYVVUFV9Bjk+5LrRZLg3ZtUkbzxKkFzhpTClMmhFAlBwaYeAHWx84hXiD0yZJutArY1NoFePayibleM2RJnI1UHtY2VgSWwUENDQGuLxcTjCuloPZNZJZ1lB6hOHz2xhhgGQScmmcwXTwjhgX5fRc8HKT0PSeMZsO0jzK/FRwBBgYosJAoa9yjP45XCKwTRPsg6jEXckU4UJATDu6AA


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Would be good as Red said to get some Canberra members fishing together in and around our region... who knows i may even start to launch a little earlier in the future ( Pigs may fly! lol )


----------

